# Is it just me?



## Viper_SA (24/12/16)

Seems to me like you can find a juice vendor/ producer behind every stone lately. Almost feels like there are more people selling juice, than there buying juice. Some of the mlre established juicers don't seem to add to their lines, while new ones pop up every day. Surely the market must get saturated at some point? Also, why is everyone making sweet, dessert type juice? Seems like we need more commercial tobacco juices to convert smokers, and not just think about the existing, cloud blowing market. I really just wanted a good tobacco juice when I came of cigs. Anyone else share these feelings?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver (24/12/16)

I agree with you on the issue of wanting a good tasting tobacco juice when I started out @Viper_SA 
And there were so few available.
Even today, there arent that many commercial tobacco juices
It does boggle my mind a bit because I thought it would be more popular.


----------



## Chronix (24/12/16)

It might be due to the fact that tobacco juices don't really taste anything like a cigarette?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## shabbar (24/12/16)

in my opinion it will be very hard to replicate the taste of a cigarette.
there are some very good tobacco juices out there , one range (vapbucco)i tried was so authentic it was scary

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA (24/12/16)

Chronix said:


> It might be due to the fact that tobacco juices don't really taste anything like a cigarette?



Exactly, but since that burning smome isn't there, one can actually taste the different nktes in the tobacco for a change.


----------

